# تعالوا نقرأ هذا الرسم (فحص المعادن بالمغنطة)



## محايد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

وضعت الرسم التوضيحي اعلاه في احدى مداخلاتي هنا لتوضيح كيفية ايجاد عيوب المعادن بالفحص المغناطيسي.
عندما ندقق النظر في الرسم نستنتج حقيقة علمية تشكل احدى مساوئ فحص المعادن بالمغنطة او Magnetic Particle Testing والمعروفة اختصارا ب MT.

نلاحظ في الرسم ان خطوط المجال المغناطيسي متعامدة مع الخلل ...اليس كذلك؟
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماذا لو كانت خطوط القوة المغناطيسية من اسفل الى اعلى او اعلى الى اسفل لافرق؟
بمعنى آخر موازية للخلل؟
الجواب
طبعا لن يستطيح الفحص إظهار الخلل.
انظر الصورة




الحل
يجب على المهندس او فني الفحص ان يحرك الـــ Yoke بزاوية 45 درجة بالتناوب (على شكل حرف X) باستمرار خلال الفحص ليضمن اكتشاف اي خلل في 360 درجة .
انظر الى زاية الفحص في الرسم




هناك ادوات مساندة او مساعدة مثل pie gage اوmeter Gauss اللذان يساعدان في معرفة اتجاه خطوط الحقل المغناطيسي وقوته​والسلام عليكم


----------



## بهاء (20 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## FreeEngineer (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

